# Employment > Permanent Listings >  ASSISTANT REGISTRAR - Minnesota Historical Society, MN

## JasonO

http://www.mnhs.org/sites/default/files/job/1261_assistant_registrar.pdf

_#1261 ASSISTANT REGISTRAR_
*Minnesota Historical Society, MN*

_OPEN TO:_ This job is open to all applicants.

_LOCATION:_ History Center, 345 Kellogg Boulevard West, St. Paul, MN 55102-1906

_SALARY:_ $3,091.00 monthly minimum

_STATUS & HOURS:_ Full-time, project (2,088 annual hours) position working through June 30, 2017. Renewal dependent upon funding and program need.

_CLASSIFICATION:_ 05L Professional

_HIRING MANAGER:_ Head of Collections

_POSTING DATE:_ February 5, 2016

_DEADLINE DATE:_ Application materials must be received by *February 23, 2016*.

_SUPPLEMENTAL FORMS:_ Not required for this position.

_DESCRIPTION:_ The Minnesota Historical Society (MNHS) seeks applicants for an Assistant Registrar to process loans from MNHS collections to other institutions and to MNHS exhibits, as well as loans to MNHS from other institutions and individuals.

_RESPONSIBILITIES:_ 1) assist the Central Registrar with the coordination, handling and record-keeping related to outgoing loans from the Society's collections to other museums and to MNHS exhibits; 2) assist the Central Registrar with the coordination, handling and record-keeping related to incoming loans to the Society from other individuals and institutions; and 3) act as project lead in the performance of all registrar duties for Hill House Gallery exhibits.

_MINIMUM QUALIFICATIONS:_

High school diploma plus two years museum registration experience or equivalent OR bachelor's degree in history, museum studies, or a related field plus one or more years of museum registration experience or equivalent.Knowledge of and commitment to standard museum/archives registration practices.Knowledge of and commitment to standard practices for handling items, storage, care/conservation/preservation.Knowledge of variety of collection types and their physical and intellectual management requirements, such as 3D objects, art work, ephemera, and paper documents.Must be able to maintain and act on confidential information without disclosure to unauthorized parties.Strong proficiency including at least one year on-the-job experience using databases and/or collections management systems, and Microsoft Office Professional software including Word, Excel and Access and an understanding of relational database and how to build queries.Great attention to detail and the ability to produce accurate and complete records.Strong organizational skills in order to maintain electronic and paper files, including loan and exhibit documentation records.Strong written and oral communications skills.Demonstrated ability to manage numerous projects on discrete timetable, often with competing imperatives and to work cooperatively with staff from multiple departments as well as a variety of outside parties.Demonstrated ability to work both independently and as part of a team.Ability to lift and maneuver 40 pound boxes.

_DESIRABLE QUALIFICATIONS:_

Experience in museum/repository or historic site context.Knowledge of Minnesota and U.S. history.

_TO APPLY:_ Submit _MNHS Application for Employment_, (available at www.mnhs.org/jobs), cover letter, resume, and if applicable, any supplemental forms. Application materials must be complete and received by the application deadline date in order to be considered by one of the methods below:

Attn: [Fill in Job Title]
Minnesota Historical Society
345 Kellogg Boulevard West
St. Paul, MN 55102-1906

Attn: [Fill in Job Title]
Email: humanresources@mnhs.org

----------

